# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Tamariz en el hormiguero

## nonolandia6

Madre mia!!! no se si habeis visto el juego que le hizo Juan Tamariz a una chica en el hormiguero. Tamariz cojia el comodín para hacer la gracias y decir que la carta elegida era el comodín que sirve por todas despues ellaa le dice su carta le da la vuelta al comodín la pone en su mano y se convierte en la carta que la chica había pensado!! esto es impresionante si alguien sabe como es o si podeis explicar algo lo agradeceria.Estoy mirando el video y es que no hay quien lo coja

----------


## mayico

Jejejeje, amigo nanolandia, no corras que no hay prisa, todo eso lo tienes en el canuto, solo has de estudiar bien, y sin prisas.
Ya sabes que en el foro no está permitido desvelar nada, y está claro que decirte algo sobre el juego, seria desvelar. Lo dicho, coge el canuto y desde la página uno a la última, empapatelo, si sigues el orden de las páginas, tendrás un aprendizage in crescendo, y sin prisas que todo llega. De momento haz los juegos que ahí te vienen, y luego los vas modificando poco a poco, y al final salen cosas tuyas. Pero sobre todo no tengas prisas.

Te propongo una cosa, ya que has iniciado este tema, y no se te puede contestar el cómo se hace, te propongo que cuelgues el video de ese día del hormiguero aquí y así se puede comentar que tal fue y cuanta magia hubo, yalo movemos nosotros después a la zona de videos correspondiente. ¡Alehop! te dejo una tarea pendiente.

----------


## samucabeza

Yo creo que con más tiempo estudiando cartomagia y aprendiendo cada dia sabrás como lo hizo. 
Pero pienso que cada cosa llega a su tiempo.
saludos

----------


## sann

YouTube - &#x202a;Juan Tamariz en el Hormiguero el día 29/05/2008&#x202c;&rlm; 

Ya lo pongo yo aqui ahora mayico admitelo, a que te mueres por poder decir lo muevo a videos :P jejej moderador ! jejej

por cierto que bien " toca el violin " el señor Juan Tamariz jejej

----------


## mayico

Sann... Jajajaja pues si... Lo muevo al subforo correspondiente.

Movido

----------


## nonolandia6

jajajajja! ok vale!!!! es que es buenissimo tio!!! bbueno el video ya lo ha subido " sann" muchas gracias

----------


## nyper

el caso es que en el vídeo queda un poco descubierto el ***. aun así tamariz siempre a sido uno de los mejores magos del mundo si no el mejor.  :Smile1:

----------


## nonolandia6

Bueno pero decirme por lo menos como se llama el juego!!! O como se nombra en el canuto!!!Gracias

----------


## keiko_san

Buenas nanolandia,

Hazle caso a Mayico y no corras antes de andar.
Se que estas harto de leer ésto y que te parecemos unos rancios por no contestarte justo lo que nos preguntas, pero créeme, es mejor que aprendas tecnicas poco a poco y las vayas aplicando en juegos de una forma lineal.

La magia es como un castillo de naipes. Si a día de hoy solo tienes construido el primer nivel e intentas el juego que hizo Tamariz, estarías intentando poner la cuspide del castillo sin los niveles intermedios. Evidentemente le castillo se caerá.
Decirte ahora mismo cómo se hace, solo te llevaría a intentar aprender algo para lo que aun te faltan las bases necesarias. Por eso es por lo que te aconsejamos ir despacio.

No te lo tomes a mal.

----------


## Knoid

Y quien dice que aparezca en el Canuto? 
Si quieres buscar el juego para aprender a hacerlo directamente, no lo aprenderás a hacer bien, a no ser que hayas estudiado y practicado muchas cosas antes.

Es un juego muy simple en su concepción, pero creo que exige años de estudio para hacerlo tan bien, aunque parezca que digo una bobada.

----------


## Pulgas

La pregunta inicial de este hilo vulnera claramente las normas del foro al pedir que un juego sea desvelado.
Cierro el hilo.
Si alguien considera que debe reabrirse, por favor, que lo notifique a cualquiera de los moderadores para que podamos estudiarlo.

----------

